# Nokia 6230 fully working with BMW BT car kit - FINALLY !!



## Freddywaters (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, you're reading it correct. My Nokia 6230 is finally working with my BMW Bluetooth car kit !!

I have a BMW 320d (build last year in May), with the professional NAV and the Bluetooth carkit. And up till last week, I could only make/receive phonecalls and read SMS's on the NAV screen. 

But last week, it all changed : I had my Nokia service point upgrade the software to version 5.26 (I had 3.15 before) and now everything is working fine. I even can browse the address book with the buttons on the steering wheel !!

I mention here SW 5.26, but this release is only available in Belgum, Poland, Hungary, Czech Republic. So I think that for the other countries, 5.24 should work to. I attached the changelog's :

v5.24 - Changes/improvements made from MCU SW version 4.44 to version 5.24: 

- Call and Network Management 
- Supplementary services/USSD strings with 3 digits are supported 
- When make a call by entering the phone number and Call Setting/Send my Caller ID is set yes or no, the phone displays the corresponding name in the phonebook 
- Handling of dialled call list improved 
- Handling of calls improved when the phone is used with Bluetooth car kit or headset 
- Bluetooth: 
- Improvements when the phone is used as a GPRS modem via Bluetooth or infrared 
- SIM: 
- SIM service menu is not shown when SIM card without SIM ATK service is used 
- Messaging: 
- Improvement when playing received MMS voice clip 
- Black line is not shown on the display after powering off the phone 
- The message alert tone of incoming SMS/MMS is played through headset and phone’s buzzer when headset HS-5 is used 
- If MIDlet-name with a syntax error is received, the phone does not install the JAR file and a attribute Mismatch is displayed 
- Improvement when watching a video streaming with a QCIF frame size 
- Handling of a music player improved in loudspeaker mode while receiving a call 
- Improvement for alarm clock in power-off mode 
- Receiving of the operator logo improved 

v5.26 - Changes/improvements made from MCU SW version 5.24 to version 5.26 
Only available in a few countries (Poland, Hungary, Belgium, Czech Republic) 

* Call and network management: 
o Improved handling of Fixed Dialling Numbers 
* SIM: 
o Improved handling of SIM cards 
o Improved standby time for certain networks 
o Improved time input in Czech language


----------

